# Fire Hose Strap



## 10to2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Has anyone seen or bought a firehose watch strap, sounds crazy I know, but they are on eBay and are made from recycled fire hoses.

They look kind of qwerky, in a good way.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Whilst looking for something else on here i saw this.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/96036-aevig-firehose-strap/&do=embed


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

They still have them on the website...


----------

